# VII

## RU4SS

3  5  2016         ,    UA4S,  VII             (   Field Day CW).
    !
     :
http://hamradio.mari-el.ru/radiosport.php?id=7
         .
 ,  ,      .

    - !


 73, 
 RU4SS

----------

